

New: Best Comments (via "Lists" Link at Bottom) - pg
http://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments

======
mwerty
Is the sorting non-live?

I see items in the following order:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=87772> 21

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=86514> 22

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=84732> 21

~~~
pg
The criteria for whether a vote affects the score and whether it affects the
ranking are slightly different. Votes from brand new accounts affect the score
but not the ranking.

------
oditogre
Handy.

'Recent' is used in a pretty loose way, though. Looks like anything in the
last month is counted.

